# Arty pic



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

How's about this for just plain lucky? A basic digital compact and an Eastern green mamba.........










cropped down from this


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

very nice stuart


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Show off! :lol2:




(Nice pic though :whistling2:: victory


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Wowee, that's good!

We now have a really good camera and my pictures still come out worse than my 5 yr old boy's...


----------



## Joshuar. (Dec 7, 2009)

I like that pic alot. Very cool. 
I reckon it'd be good as a desktop wallpaper.


----------



## Hissy Missy (Dec 6, 2009)

very cool picture mates, you nhave a good eye...did you enhance it in photoshop or a similar programme? the crpped pic looks darker and more vibrant


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Beautiful picture! Those scales are such a nice colour.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*arty stuff*

hey stuart the uncropped version is my fave.

Super. It captures the beads of light in the droplets of water perfectly.

If you are able or wish to - why not go out and buy a Canon 5D MkII or similar - you won't regret it.


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

maffy said:


> why not go out and buy a Canon 5D MkII or similar - you won't regret it.


Bargain :2thumb:

Canon EOS 5D MK II Body Only


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Lol*

yeah admittedly it isn't cheap but honestly it's a serious piece of kit. But if Stu has the budget and inclination, why not.

Anyway prob should have recommended the Nikon D300 instead price wise - whereas the Canon 7D and Nikon D700 are on both sides of the Canon 5D MkII price range :gasp:. I mentioned the 5D MkII as its what I'd go for on personal ownership. Glass will cost though... 

I've used the Nikon D300. I'm pretty sure :flrt: you can shoot fine detail from 35 feet, and by fine I'm talking picking out detail from a fifty pence piece. :lol2: Ok the glass wasn't cheap!

Anyway on a DSLR budget - Canon's 500D and 50D should be very good or perhaps the Nikon D90 (check for newer replacements) - all are fairly reasonably priced. Any decent cameras due new model upgrades are always great bargains :2thumb:

The Canon 400D was a bit "soft" (glasswise) - although I do like them, so not sure how sharp the 500D is. Probably genuinely VERY good though as I understand the 450D was much improved. Buy the best glass i.e. lens, thats the best advice anyone can give.

Got to be honest Nikon's Coolpix P90 looks good value although I haven't seen a review or used one. Interchangeable lens are always very very useful though. 24x optical zoom is nuts on a point-and-shoot though!!


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very good stuart, quite good!


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Maffy, never having owned a DSLR, I ordered this just before Christmas. Still awaiting delivery of it though (actually it's the first one in the bundle options):

Canon EOS 1000D 18-55mm + 55-250mm IS Twin Lens Kit (Free 18-55 IS Lens Upgrade)

Is it a good buy/decent camera? Too late now I suppose.

Cool pics by the way Stu.


----------



## yayyay (Dec 11, 2009)

39 million pixels.

Bargain :lol2:

Hasselblad | H3DII-39MS SLR Digital Camera Kit with | 70390531


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

gear don't make a photographer... awesome stuart!












$99 and batteries...


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*cameras for reptile shots*



jasper1 said:


> Maffy, never having owned a DSLR, I ordered this just before Christmas. Still awaiting delivery of it though (actually it's the first one in the bundle options):
> 
> Canon EOS 1000D 18-55mm + 55-250mm IS Twin Lens Kit (Free 18-55 IS Lens Upgrade)
> 
> ...


Hey Jasper,

It's a very good camera and price. I love Canon. If you could get the 450D for around the same price <without> opening the box WITH the same lens then worth a go but I think that jumps it up a hundred quid.

For a starter dSLR, with lots to learn, you'll love it I'm sure. Use manual settings as early as possible to get to know your new "baby".

I doubt you'll notice much difference image-wise between the 450D and 1000D. Besides there are ways to "cheat" and punch above the cameras parameters if you wish.:lol2: 


The lens will be great, for say, shooting daytime trackside car racing shots, you'll be able to zoom right in and frame two cars up close. Or zoom in on snakes scales with ease. 

Besides I've taken great 400D shots in the past, so I expect the 1000D or 450D to whoop it. Once you get it, perhaps I can give you a setup for your reps :2thumb:. 

PS haha noticed someone picked out the Hasselblad HD3, it makes a Canon 1Ds IV seem a bit cheap lol. However having worked alongside 1Ds aficionado's - believe me, the detail blows your mind.


----------



## yayyay (Dec 11, 2009)

maffy said:


> Hey Jasper,
> 
> It's a very good camera and price. I love Canon. If you could get the 450D for around the same price <without> opening the box WITH the same lens then worth a go but I think that jumps it up a hundred quid.
> 
> ...


Hi, are you a photographer by trade?


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*shooting reptiles... with cameras!*

(PM'd Yayyay.)

I shoot my reps with my cameraphone :lol2:. Seeing great shots from Stu, Slippery and Angie makes me wanna have a go though.

Anyway back to snake shots, why not check out Wuster's shots, he's awesome. Actually its quite sad, I usually dribble on sight of his work.


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

maffy said:


> Hey Jasper,
> 
> It's a very good camera and price. I love Canon. If you could get the 450D for around the same price <without> opening the box WITH the same lens then worth a go but I think that jumps it up a hundred quid.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, tips would be good. Apperantly it has been delivered to my office in the UK, just waiting for my boss to bring it out to me after the weekend and then I'll be good to go.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*rep shots*

sounds cool Jasper. You're gonna love having a dSLR. Have you got any reptile pics for the forum at the moment?


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

maffy said:


> sounds cool Jasper. You're gonna love having a dSLR. Have you got any reptile pics for the forum at the moment?


Got a load on my other PC which I'll have to drag off at some point. Quite a few shots from my time over in Honduras also.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

awesome pics mate. thats the kind of quality photos i need to do my snake portraits:mf_dribble:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

HABU said:


> gear don't make a photographer... awesome stuart!
> 
> 
> image
> ...



wow is that really from a camera that cheap?


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Habu*

I agree, it's a very good shot Habu.

It's very satisfying getting "the shot".


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the shot?


here's the best i did..


got the whole series... if anyone wants them..







































i did good?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

you did very good Habu!!!


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*photography*

its great fun capturing something unique. i liked the two skinks (closeup) together...i think they're skinks...my general lizard knowledge isn't great.

Excluding Tegu's...better say that as we own one!!

I recently asked one of the "lizard" guys what a blackthroated whatdoyamacallit was as it looked just like a Monitor. Er, thats because it is, he said :lol2:.


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

inkyjoe said:


> awesome pics mate. thats the kind of quality photos i need to do my snake portraits:mf_dribble:


completely agree with u there!!


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*ace*



jasper1 said:


> Got a load on my other PC which I'll have to drag off at some point. Quite a few shots from my time over in Honduras also.


looking forward to seeing them. Sorry, I haven't looked at what reps you have?


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

maffy said:


> looking forward to seeing them. Sorry, I haven't looked at what reps you have?


_Boiga dendrophila/cyanea/gemmicincta (all young, approx 20" long),_ rough green snakes_, Chrysopelea ornata, Ahaetulla prasina,_ dwarf burm, green ig, Whites tree frogs, Red eyed tree frogs & _Dendrobates auratus _(normals & blue).


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*pics*

cheers.

yeah whenever you're ready, you've probably just managed to get past page 50 of the manual :lol2:.
Lookin forward to it. It'll be great to test the 1000D performance, I'm sure its gonna rock some great pics.


----------

